# Ace is a clydesdale



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Some of you may know Ace became a Champion several months ago and it was finally time to give him a break from all of that hair. 

[attachment=40484:Acecut.jpg]

[attachment=40485:Acecut1.jpg] 

He looks so dang cute now! He is a puppy again :wub: Such a sweet boy :tender:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That gorgeous boy was always a puppy!!! And he's just way too cute for his own good. 

Maybe I should take him for a while and turn him into a "South" Jersey Boy..... :Flowers 2: He'd love staying here with Miss Abbey.... :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

He is absolutely adorable! I love seeing his little face in the second picture.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:heart: :wub: :tender: :cloud9: :wub2:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh-you know I love Ace :tender: He'd love to go for a plane ride to see Auntie Gena and baby right?  Please give him kisses from me :smootch: That is if he hasn't forgotten the small people :forgive me:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:wub: :wub: Ace looks adorable in his new do!!! :wub: :wub: He really does look like a puppy, again!!! :wub: 

He is such a handsome lil guy!!!! :cloud9: Hugs to you and the fluffs!!! :hugging:


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Ace is such a pretty boy!!! Gorgeous :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love his new cut! He looks adorable and I love his sweet face. Ace is beautiful with all that hair or without it!  I agree, he looks like a puppy again. I'll bet he loves his hair cut.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Gorgeous! :wub: 

He kind of looks like Stacy's Caira with his new cut! :biggrin: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Andera, you have to many stunning babies, I'll take one off your hands  you would never know :supacool: Ace you are soooooo adorable. I love his new clydesdale look :wub2:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Love Ace's new do.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

So sweet! :wub2: I love his new cut!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh ACE!!!!!! You look so cute!!! What a darling face he has.love the new haircut!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:smheat: Ace is soo handsome :wub: he looks like such a sweet boy :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OH WOW~~~~Ace is such a little darling!!!!!!!! I love his haircut and I'll bet he does too!!!! Does this mean he is put out to stud???? He would make some gorgeous babies!!!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

he so beautiful.love his hair cut.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Ace looks amazing!!! What a good-looking little fellow :wub: 

I'll trade you, for LBB ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG Andrea!!! Ace looks too cute in his new cut!! :wub: I love it!!! :wub: :wub: He was always a handsome fur baby. :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What's the deal with these new hair cut pics without _REALLY_ showing the haircut??? Oh come on and give those of us who aren't talented groomers a break and _really SHOW_ the hair cut. _PLEASE???_ _ *PRETTY PLEASE?? *_ :forgive me: (ok so it's not a figure on his knee begging, but it's as close as we've got! LOL)

Ace is gorgeous btw! I've always been partial to Clydesdales!! Now it's the mini's I'm particularly fond of!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Ace is gorgeous :wub: and that's a great haircut - I've never seen one like it! I'll bet he's enjoying his freedom :Happy_Dance: .


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I LOVE his new haricut! :wub:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OMG, Andrea, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the new cut on Ace!! He is absolutely gorgeous......and I know where you live.....LOL

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

He is very handsome. Some how I think someone else is enjoying the new do more than Ace.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I love Ace's new do!! He is a champion through and through!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Awwww, you know you'd miss LBB!  Ace sends you kissies. 



QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 31 2008, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628000


> Ace looks amazing!!! What a good-looking little fellow :wub:
> 
> I'll trade you, for LBB ~ :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


LOL! Thank you for the compliments..OK here are a few more to give you an idea. He has a belly band on, so that is what is around his little waist. This is the best I could do to get him to sit still from his play time for pictures 

[attachment=40492:Aceclyde.jpg]

[attachment=40494:Aceclyde3.jpg]

[attachment=40496:aceclyde4.jpg]
This one it looks choppy for some reason, but it's not, it's the wind blowing. 
QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 31 2008, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628008


> What's the deal with these new hair cut pics without _REALLY_ showing the haircut??? Oh come on and give those of us who aren't talented groomers a break and _really SHOW_ the hair cut. _PLEASE???_ _ *PRETTY PLEASE?? *_ :forgive me: (ok so it's not a figure on his knee begging, but it's as close as we've got! LOL)
> 
> Ace is gorgeous btw! I've always been partial to Clydesdales!! Now it's the mini's I'm particularly fond of!! [/B]


Thank you! I think he looks so precious in it.. :tender: He seems to be thrilled to be free of all the hair.
QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Aug 31 2008, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628016


> Ace is gorgeous :wub: and that's a great haircut - I've never seen one like it! I'll bet he's enjoying his freedom :Happy_Dance: .[/B]


Thanks Marie..but you know Ace is a big momma's boy..I think he'd miss me 
QUOTE (Pacino's Mommy @ Aug 31 2008, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628048


> *OMG, Andrea, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the new cut on Ace!! He is absolutely gorgeous......and I know where you live.....LOL
> 
> Marie & the Boys*[/B]


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Aug 31 2008, 07:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627955


> :wub: :wub: Ace looks adorable in his new do!!! :wub: :wub: He really does look like a puppy, again!!! :wub:
> He is such a handsome lil guy!!!! :cloud9: Hugs to you and the fluffs!!! :hugging:[/B]



He does and he totally acts like one too :tender: Hugs to you, Harry and the girls!

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Aug 31 2008, 07:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627973


> Andera, you have to many stunning babies, I'll take one off your hands  you would never know :supacool: Ace you are soooooo adorable. I love his new clydesdale look :wub2:[/B]


Thanks Paula. He is such a doll, I just adore him :wub:

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 31 2008, 07:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627976


> Love Ace's new do.[/B]


Thanks Pat! It's actually what I have invisioned Sassy to have one day. I think she'd look so precious in it :wub: Although, no matter what you do with Sassy, she looks perfect :wub: 

QUOTE (joyomom @ Aug 31 2008, 07:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627981


> Oh ACE!!!!!! You look so cute!!! What a darling face he has.love the new haircut![/B]


He sends hugs to his Auntie and half brother! 

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Aug 31 2008, 08:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627992


> OH WOW~~~~Ace is such a little darling!!!!!!!! I love his haircut and I'll bet he does too!!!! Does this mean he is put out to stud???? He would make some gorgeous babies!!!!!! :wub: :wub:[/B]


Yes it means I will be breeding him sometime soon and I am looking forward to seeing what he produces for sure! I hope it's as nice as Beau, who I miss dearly :smcry:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

what a cute little guy..i bet it feels nice for him to be in a short coat


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh I'd love to see he and Caira together! I bet they would look sooo cute together! He looks great and what a beautiful face he has. I love how compact he is. Pretty pretty boy!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

WELL ALL I CAN SAY IS THAT BEAUTIFUL FACE MADE MY DAY :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Andrea, Ace is EASY on the EYE!!!!!! He is just a cutie pie and I love pic 2 of his face and the last one is just gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I love Ace's new hair style. :biggrin: He is sooo handsome! :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

How GQ of you Ace! You should be on a magazine cover! :wub: :biggrin:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Ace looks GORGEOUS.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ace looks so handsome in his new haircut. :wub: :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you again for the compliments.  He looks so darn cute in his new hair cut I could just eat him up. :tender:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: I just love Ace, he's looking so gorgeous in his new haircut. Simply scrumptous.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm peeping out from my tear drenched tissue ( NOOOO HAIRCUT ) - Ace is still PERFECTION :wub: . Sarah


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

How great! I love the new do!  He looks quite pleased with himselft too!


----------



## scrapmaltese (Feb 3, 2006)

Ace is really really cute Andrea. I think he should come visit down South - I'm sure my girls would love his new looks.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Any time you'd like. I think he has a crush on all your girls, Debbie. They are beautiful :wub: Looking forward to Nationals! 





QUOTE (Debbie @ Sep 1 2008, 08:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628510


> Ace is really really cute Andrea. I think he should come visit down South - I'm sure my girls would love his new looks.[/B]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, there is Gracie.......that is such a beautiful picture of her Debbie. Oh my goodness, if Ace could get with Promise or Starla!!! Those babies would be so exceptional!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I love his new 'do. What a cutie!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh my goodness!!! He is SOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love love LOVE the new haircut!!! I bet he is just as happy as can be!!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

That's a VERY darling cut! However, he still has a LOT of hair! I have had to whack off (oops! That sounds SO wrong, on so many levels!).... CUT OUT chunks of Midis' hair under his arm pits, under his ears and I felt like his hair was short. However, it is actually probably about 3" at least at its shortest and maybe a foot? on the tail. Obviously, his tail DOES have a bit of a pig-tail curl, and so tends to get mats, since it seems to want to split between the right and left sides of his hips (and I know Casper's always layed down to one side and never did that).

But, good news is I trimmed down his feet and nails and cleaned ears and bathed him last weekend and trimmed the hair on the pads of his feet so that he is no longer sliding all over my hardwood floors! Now I need to take him to the groomer and get him clipped up just right again all over. In other good news department: since he's gotten over his puppy to adult coat transition it appears his coat is very straight and silky and does not mat easily, as it did in the interim between puppy and adult. Yay for that! I just haven't been very diligent in combing daily and never blow dry him (why put him through it for beauty when he happily sits calmly through baths and HATES the dryer?) He still has his LONG topknot and I am considering at least trimming off an inch of it! It's getting quite crazy with his ears being an inch or more shorter than his topknot, when in two bands!

Ace is QUITE the beauty and I LOVE his new cut! 

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Pam (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh No - How cute - I can't wait to see him in person!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oohh!! Love Ace's new haircut! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Love his new "do"!!! :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Ace is such a cutie! I love his new haircut so cute :wub2: :wub2:


----------

